# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور ۹۸ چه طور بود سوالاش؟؟کنکور ۹۹ چی؟؟بیاین تو.

## morteza320

سلام بچه ها خوبین؟؟خب من دارم برای کنکور ۹۹ میخونم و سال پیش نظام قدیم بودم و تحلیل نکردم سوالاش رو از امروز هم شروع کردم برای ۹۹ فقط سبک ۹۸ چه جوریا بود کسایی که تحلیل کردن؟به نظرتون ۹۹ چه جوریه؟؟یادمه شیمیش اسون بود ن؟و ریاضیش یکم جدید تر و عجیب تر درست میگم؟به نظرتون زیست و شیمی ۹۹ چه جوریه؟و البته امسال به نظرتون بازم ما نظام قدیما ضرر میکنیم؟

----------


## Dentist_jane

نظام قدیم به جز ریاضی بقیه درسا خیلی آسون تر شده بود
ریاضی 50 درصد شایدم بیشتر تمرینات کتاب درسی نظام جدید ها بود و واقعا واسه خود من چالش بزرگی شد سر جلسه چون رو ریاضی حساب باز کرده بودم
عمومی ها به نظرم عین سال های قبل بود یکم آسون تر اما میگن سوالات زبان فارسی خیلی چالشی بود من که زبان فارسی نخونده بودم
عربی و انگلیسی آسون بود واقعا
دینی نیاز به حفظ کامل بعضی آیات داشت
زیست واقعا انقدری خوب بود اعصابم خورد شده بود
فقط لازم بود کتاب درسی رو کامل کامل جویده بودی که من نکرده بودم
شیمی آسونتر بود انصافا
فیزیک آب خوردن بود من خودم فقط 60 درصد خونده بودم همون 60 رو هم جواب دادم و بعدش انقدر افسوس خوردم که چرا بیشتر نخوندم
بعدشم کی میگه نظام قدیمی ها ضرر کردن
سوالات ما آسون تر بود تراز پایین تر میداد
به نظرم کنکور 98 خیلی هم عادلانه بود

----------


## Dentist_jane

سال 99 واسه نظام جدید ها در حد 10^20 درصد تغییر خواهد داشت ولی نظام قدیم به نظرم 95 درصد همون خواهد بود 
شاید ریاضی رو یکم بهتر کنن
البته هر سالی باید رو یه درس مانور بدن ندن که نمیشه

----------


## morteza320

> سال 99 واسه نظام جدید ها در حد 10^20 درصد تغییر خواهد داشت ولی نظام قدیم به نظرم 95 درصد همون خواهد بود 
> شاید ریاضی رو یکم بهتر کنن
> البته هر سالی باید رو یه درس مانور بدن ندن که نمیشه


این جوری که حساب میکنم و البته خودمم یادمه ریاضی خیلی داغون کرد من رو ۲۵ ۳۰ درصد زدم ولی یادمه سکبش خیلی فرق داشت برام مخصوصا سوال های انتگرال هی میگفتم بابا دوتا سوال ثابتش کو اخر سر فکر کنم یکیش رو به بدبختی فهمیدم ماله بحث انتگراله.امسالم میخوام تو این مدت کم حتما کتاب درسی رو هم مرور کنم برای ریاضی

----------


## morteza320

> نظام قدیم به جز ریاضی بقیه درسا خیلی آسون تر شده بود
> ریاضی 50 درصد شایدم بیشتر تمرینات کتاب درسی نظام جدید ها بود و واقعا واسه خود من چالش بزرگی شد سر جلسه چون رو ریاضی حساب باز کرده بودم
> عمومی ها به نظرم عین سال های قبل بود یکم آسون تر اما میگن سوالات زبان فارسی خیلی چالشی بود من که زبان فارسی نخونده بودم
> عربی و انگلیسی آسون بود واقعا
> دینی نیاز به حفظ کامل بعضی آیات داشت
> زیست واقعا انقدری خوب بود اعصابم خورد شده بود
> فقط لازم بود کتاب درسی رو کامل کامل جویده بودی که من نکرده بودم
> شیمی آسونتر بود انصافا
> فیزیک آب خوردن بود من خودم فقط 60 درصد خونده بودم همون 60 رو هم جواب دادم و بعدش انقدر افسوس خوردم که چرا بیشتر نخوندم
> ...


خب پس وقتی فیزیک رو منفی زدم بایدم جوری بشه که رتبم داغون بشه هرچند هنوزم برام سواله چه طور منفی شده.الانم تو این مدت سعی میکنم ریاضی رو با خط ویژه و کتاب درسی و البته فیزیک رو باهمون گاج نقره ای به ۴۰ ۵۰ برسونم.

----------


## Dentist_jane

آره ریاضی بیشتر مال نظام جدیدا بود نه مال ما

----------


## Dentist_jane

> خب پس وقتی فیزیک رو منفی زدم بایدم جوری بشه که رتبم داغون بشه هرچند هنوزم برام سواله چه طور منفی شده.الانم تو این مدت سعی میکنم ریاضی رو با خط ویژه و کتاب درسی و البته فیزیک رو باهمون گاج نقره ای به ۴۰ ۵۰ برسونم.


فکر خوبیه

----------


## zansia

الان سوالات نظام جدید رو میخواین ببینین چجوره یا قدیم؟

----------


## Amdanial

> فکر خوبیه


شما 98 انتخاب رشته کردین یا امسال میخواین کنکور بدین؟

----------


## Dentist_jane

> شما 98 انتخاب رشته کردین یا امسال میخواین کنکور بدین؟


انتخاب رشته کردم
مردود شدم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Amdanial

> انتخاب رشته کردم
> مردود شدم


پس امسال کنکوری هستین

ایشالا موفق باشین

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*99 کنکور باید عادلانه تر از 98 برگزار شه ...پس کنکور سخت تره ... توی هر دفترچه 2 تا 3 درس سخت و متوسط روبه سخت داریم . پیش به سوی کنکور 99*

----------


## Dentist_jane

> پس امسال کنکوری هستین
> 
> ایشالا موفق باشین


ممنونم
ایشالا موفقیت شما

----------

